
Ask HN: Why is there a black bar across the top of the site? - shiftpgdn
(nt)
======
flukus
I haven't seen the post, but I'm guessing it's because this guy died:
[https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/06/charles-thacker-
key...](https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/06/charles-thacker-key-designer-
of-the-xerox-alto-dies-at-74/)

HN does this whenever someone notable dies.

Edit - Here's the thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14548030)

